# Fisch-Reste



## MichaelB (3. September 2005)

Moin,

was tu ich denn mit den Resten des filetierten Fisches? |kopfkrat 
Also ich meine das jetzt als jemand, der keinen Fischfond selbst zubereitet, aber irgendwie auch keinen Bock auf eine zwei Wochen lang herum pestende Mülltonne hat... |uhoh:  so ist es nämlich grade |evil:  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## cbrr (3. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Hi,

also ne Alternative wäre es, sich eine Möwe oder ähnliches zu halten. Die essen alles vom Fisch und Du bist die Reste los. :m

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Joka (3. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Ich denke mal das er zuhause filitiert 

Eintüten und in eine Öffentliche Mülltonne entsorgen... :m


----------



## shipper (3. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Einfrieren und an dem Tag entsorgen wenn der Müll geleert wird.
Es gäb da ja noch andere Möglichkeiten, aber das kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht erzählen.
Gruß shipper


----------



## Worrest-t (3. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

nehme den fisch meistens am fluss aus da freuen sich die krabben und aale


----------



## sbiro (4. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

@ MB, im SOmmer friere ich den "Fischmüll" auch ein und entsorge den Abfall dann auch an dem Tage wenn die Müllmänners kommen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Ich glaube Micha will ein FISCHREZEPT haben. Jedenfalls steht das Thema unter "Fischrezepte" Oder seh ich da was falsch |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (4. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

HI,

ne, der will kein Fischreste-Rezept...

Das mit dem Einfrieren isses doch! #6 Dass man manchmal auf die einfachsten Ideen nicht kommt...

___
P.S.: Oder, MrB, Du legst die Reste in Deine geniale Knobitunke* ein - das konserviert und der KnoDuft übertüncht alles  :m 

*http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59278


----------



## Case (4. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Mein Schwiegervater mach aus Fischresten eine " Suppe " . Kennt er aus Russischer Gefangenschaft. Die ganze Familie hat das zu mögen. Ich hab mich bisher standhaft geweigert sowas auszulöffeln.!

Deine Fischreste kannst Du theoretisch in den Wald oder auf irgendeine Wiese werfen. Bei uns holt das der Fuchs oder die Krähen..so schnell kannst gar nicht gucken. 

Ich weiß, ich weiß.. 
aber ich hab ja auch theoretisch geschrieben.

Case


----------



## MichaelB (4. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Moin,

ganz richtig, ich suche kein Fischreste-Rezept #d  ich habe es bloß hier rein geschrieben, weil mir keine andere Rubrik einfiel |kopfkrat 

Vorletzte Woche habe ich gleich drei Zander filetiert, einer davon sogar selbst gefangen  , und nun gären die Reste bis morgen in der Mülltonne vor sich hin |uhoh: 
Einfrieren klingt schon ganz gut - aber eigentlich friere ich lieber die genießbaren Teile ein :g 
Öffentliche Tonne klingt besser   oder doch lieber bei geliebten Nachbarn |supergri 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## symphy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Schmeiß sie in Cutter und dann ins Klo damit ...................#6


----------



## MichaelB (4. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Moin,





			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Cutter


 Ääähhh... |kopfkrat  #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mot67 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

ich pack meine fischabfälle in 2 plastiktüten, das reicht eigentlich gegen das gestinke. allerdings is 2 wochen ne lange zeit bei warmem wetter...

einfrieren oder zerhäkseln (im cutter)


----------



## french fish (4. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Schmeiß sie in Cutter und dann ins Klo damit ...................#6


Deinen Gesichtsausdruck will ich sehen wenn bei dir die erste Ratte das Klo hochkommt wenn du grad draufsitzt! |scardie:  :q :q :q :m

DAS sollte man also nun wirklich nicht tun... Es is schon nervig wenn die Viecher sich am Wasser rumtreiben, man braucht die doch net noch bei sich daheim durch´s Klo anzufüttern... #d 

Greetz @ all


----------



## MobyDicky (5. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Fischreste ?  :m  kein Problem, ich hab 2 Katzen, die sich darum prügeln die Reste " entsorgen " zu dürfen. |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor (5. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

HI,

ach ja.. Katze(n) hast Du doch auch, Mikel! Andererseits: bei den Fischmengen, die Du immer filierst würde(n) sie wohl fix arg zulegen...  

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (5. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Moin,

also: erstens wer heißt hier Mike? Zweitens habe ich so ein verwöhntes Viech aus der Kitekat Generation bei mir herum schnorren #c 

Leckere Vorstellung, daß einem beim Kacken eine Ratte in die Eier beißt  |scardie: |motz: #q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Leckere Vorstellung, daß einem beim Kacken eine Ratte in die Eier beißt  |scardie: |motz: #q
> 
> Gruß
> Michael




Sag mal hast Du denn welche, wo es sich lohnt auch reinzubeissen  |kopfkrat  :q  #h Ratten fressen verdammt viel.....

Nicht, dass es mich interessieren würde   #d  :v :q


----------



## Alleskönner (5. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*



			
				mot67 schrieb:
			
		

> ich pack meine fischabfälle in 2 plastiktüten, das reicht eigentlich gegen das gestinke.


Genau so mach ich das auch!


----------



## chippog (6. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

beim mir löst sich der fisch zwar langsam aber sicher im kompost auf. das heisst natürlich, dass ich ihn tief untermische, da es ja sonst doch wieder ziemlich stinkt! wenn es irgend geht, lasse ich allerdings die reste gleich am wasser. einfrieren und beim nächsten angeln zum anfüttern benutzen ist auch eine sinnvolle methode, wenn der platz im gefriererer ausreicht. doppel- gar dreifacheintütung ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht! chipp


----------



## MichaelB (6. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Moin,





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal hast Du denn welche, wo es sich lohnt auch reinzubeissen |kopfkrat :q #h


 Doch doch, aber das lasse ich nicht von meiner Holden bei BB-Treffen machen :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Doch doch, aber das lasse ich nicht von meiner Holden bei BB-Treffen machen :g
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Ich ja auch nicht  :m


----------



## carpi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

Hey
Jetzt im Herbst sollte es kein Problem sein, wenn man die Reste in Zeitung gewickelt in die Mülltonne wirft!

Im Sommer nehme ich die Fisch eh direkt am wasser aus und schmeiss der kram in ein Gebüsch und nich ins Wasser! Icvh schwimme nämlich auch gerne in Seen und Flüssen und wäre nich begeistert wenn mir Därme etc entgegengeschwommen kommen! 
Im Gebüsch stört es keinen und die Tiere freuen sich!

Bevor ich mein Müll vor der Entsorgung zerheckseln muss oder gar einfrieren nehm ich die Fische eben lieber direkt am wasser grob aus!!

Ist eigentlich das einfachste :q


----------



## chippog (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fisch-Reste*

an flüssen und seen so wie an badestellen am meer ist das natürlich etwas problematischer mit dem reinigen. auch in häfen wird es in der regel nicht gern gesehen, dass so zum beispiel zig möwen angelockt werden... wenn ich den zum ausnehmen komme, statt den auf eis liegenden fisch erst zu hause zu ver"arzten", lasse ich an der nicht so "bebadeten" küste alle fischabfälle getrost liegen, da es dort genug möwen hat. aufm boot ist das dann noch einfacher! c. hippog


----------

